# Grand champion chant



## bbqpitstop (Sep 27, 2007)

Well Debi is well on her way from Connecticut to Buffalo, I"m picking up the Coronas and bloody mary fixins and we're setting up tonight.

Judging is Saturday from noon to whatever, so if you think of it, will you all say a little Grand Champion chant or prayer for us? I'm a big believer in the power of the mind and if you're all thinking it, maybe it will help......lol

So long as I'm not in a semi coma come Monday, I hope to report back with good news and pictures. If you don't hear from me, I'm probably hiding in shame....lol.

Have a great weekend all, talk with you next week.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck and looking forward to the Pics


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 27, 2007)

may the smoke gods be with you.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 27, 2007)

Go kick some arse BBQ! Good luck and have fun!

Give Debi a big hug from Pop-Pop Phil, will ya'?


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 27, 2007)

Best wishes to you and Debi on the contest and travel mercies!


----------



## placebo (Sep 27, 2007)

Good thoughts will be in mind for you all weekend! Kick some booty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






All the best,


----------



## brennan (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll do an ooga chaka dance around the fire for ya!


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2007)

I have sacrificed to the Smoke Gods... on your behalf. Gave my mini-Schanuzer a slice of Fatty!

Dunno if it'll help, but HE'S sure happy 'bout the whole affair!   :{)

Good luck!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 27, 2007)

bbqpitstop
Good luck to ya. With Debi at your side I pity your competition !!!


----------



## meowey (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish you and Debi the best of luck!  Smoke 'em!!!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bwtween you and Debi, there won't be much Q to judge aside from your own!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sending the very best thin blue wishes your way for a successful competition. I'll be smoking this weekend and thinking of you guys.


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go get em' gals!!!!! Remember, have a great time and do what ya'll do best 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll be cheering you on and i know you will do fine!!!


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 29, 2007)

I can say no more than what has been said other that ditto 3 times over


----------



## coz (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope some of the luck I wished you got your way and didnt all stay at the comp i was observing at.


----------

